# injection of cuneiform joint



## srw1970 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a podiatrist that uses code 20605 for metatarsal cuneiform joint injections.  I feel that this is a small joint injection (20600), but I haven't been able to find anything to verify either way.  Anyone have knowledge and/or references that can help us determine the correct code for this injection?

Thanks for your help!
srw1970


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 3, 2011)

I would think that 20600 would be more appropriate since in the example of what covers 20605 in the CPT book includes elbow or ankle. You would think that the ankle joint would be larger than the metatarsal cuneiform joint. Sorry, but I couldn't find a reference that you could use aside of an anatomy picture.


----------



## srw1970 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for your help.  That is my opinion as well - just wish I could find a resource 

srw1970


----------

